# Home Brew?



## z0nar (Jul 23, 2008)

Anyone else here brew there own beer. I've been doing so with a friend of mine for the past several months and have found it rather enjoyable with a fine cigar!

So far:
Dry Stout
"Lale" (True american lager, brewed with an ale yeast)
Belgian Witbier (Flavored with coriander & orange peel)
Honeywheat
Belgian strong golden ale (excited!!! hoping to break 9% abv!!)

So where are my brewmasters?!:biggrin:


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

Is there a way to check the alcohol content at home? I wish I could get into that stuff, very jealous.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

very cool wish i was more of a beer guy...would love to try some home brews maybe would change my opinion of beer


----------



## z0nar (Jul 23, 2008)

Yes, you take a specific gravity reading at 2 points in the brew. You subtract the difference and voila! ABV

It is very easy to do...homebrewing that is...Search google for places in your area. Brewing beer is cheap (my first 50 bottles was about $120 total), easy (about 6 hours of work, and a month of waiting), and fun (It will get you drunk!)

http://www.defalcos.com/

Get their 99.99 brew kit...thats what I got. I actually pick everything up from the store, they make it so damn easy. Thats everything (minus bottles) that you need to make that first 5 gallons.

After you get the basics, you go there...look at a recipie book, say "I want to make X"...then they gather everything, mix the extracts and give you instructions...all for around 40 bucks (more or less depending on the style)

Get into it!


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

Well, I travel in an RV, moving at least weekly-if not 3-4 times in a week. I've researched it before, believe me. Sadly, the fact that I can't promise the brew a constant temp, or stability-I'm unable to get into THAT hobby at this time. 

That's really interesting on the gravity readings. Do you need a really special tool to do that?


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow, I really want to try that sometime.


----------



## z0nar (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah, this is what I use

Item #: 2967479
DeFalco's Hydrometer
(our own high precision design! - 11'' .990-1.130)
$7.99


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

I wish I could brew my own  I love me some beer!
Scott


----------



## eodcole (Feb 21, 2008)

I made some with my roommate once. It turned out pretty good. I will probably get into this some time in the near future.


----------



## MMarsden (Nov 29, 2007)

I'd love to try that Witbier. That's my favorite style. Seems like you're breaking the reinheitsgebot with the coriander and orange peel, though. 

That lale sounds interesting, how are you managing that?


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

I used to do that, til my 'beer buddy' moved south to be with her partner... I think I still have the gear, and possible a kit - maybe I should check... 

we had a great time with it... often we'd substitute demura sugar for dextrose in the recipe... :biggrin:


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

My brother brews a lot, he started growing hops recently, not sure on the progress of them though. I have only tried one of his, and I forgot what it was but it was pretty good.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

When I am legal I will probably have a go at it.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

I've been brewing for the last 5 years and it's really fun and of course great to drink. The only bad thing is the fomenting process. I can only brew for about 6 months here, it gets to dang hot.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Very cool, i would like to try to brew my own brew if i ever get the time.


----------



## z0nar (Jul 23, 2008)

The lale was easy lol

Just got a full lager recipie, and used an ale yeast. So we could ferment in 2 weeks instead of 3 months @ 45 degrees haha


----------



## MMarsden (Nov 29, 2007)

z0nar said:


> The lale was easy lol
> 
> Just got a full lager recipie, and used an ale yeast. So we could ferment in 2 weeks instead of 3 months @ 45 degrees haha


You should try the 3 months @ 45 degrees, too, to see how the manner of fermentation changes the flavor of the brew.

Or, that's what I would do because I'm a bit obsessive.


----------



## z0nar (Jul 23, 2008)

Of course that would be ideal

But unfortunately that would require a fridge and some kegging equipment. Which I don't have


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I dont brew beer but make a mean "shine"


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

happy1 said:


> I dont brew beer but make a mean "shine"


Mason jar type?


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

i wish i could try some of that beer


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

paint said:


> Mason jar type?


Yep good ole mason jars,Rob had some at his last herf.I gave him a qt at C-fest


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

happy1 said:


> Yep good ole mason jars,Rob had some at his last herf.I gave him a qt at C-fest


 I wish Rob would of shared some he is a bit selfish!!!!LOL


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

paint said:


> I wish Rob would of shared some he is a bit selfish!!!!LOL


He said he did share:huh_oh:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

happy1 said:


> He said he did share:huh_oh:


O NOOOOO he didn't ,not even an offer to smell it or even hold the jar,:imconfused:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

paint said:


> O NOOOOO he didn't ,not even an offer to smell it or even hold the jar,:imconfused:


I might have to fix that :helloooo:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

happy1 said:


> I might have to fix that :helloooo:


I wouldn't object to the peach squeezens!!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

paint said:


> I wouldn't object to the peach squeezens!!!!


no peach..corn with tomatoes


----------



## suckapuff (Mar 30, 2008)

I use the Mr. Beer kit from time to time. The only problem is when I make a batch I don't like it sits around forever.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

happy1 said:


> no peach..corn with tomatoes


That sounds very interesting?Never had anything like that.


----------



## z0nar (Jul 23, 2008)

hmmm happy1...i smell a trade?!


----------



## CBCyclone (Mar 21, 2007)

My friends and I used to homebrew in the mid-90's. We bought a homebrew start-up kit from a local homebrew supply place and added a few other items and we we were off and running. We worked mostly with the beer kits (rather than the dry malts), and had a great time doing this.

I still have all the equipment, and this post has stirred me up to possibly pull out the equipment and brew a batch of beer. I'll let you all know how it comes out.

In fact the place I bought the equipment from in the 90's, Niagara Tradition Homebrewing Supplies, is still in business in Tonawanda, NY. In fact they now do internet sales. Here's a link for their page of beer brewing start-up kits:

http://www.nthomebrew.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=56_19

They have kits with just equipment for $80, or several kits with ingreditents to make your first batch of beer for $90. The kits with the ingredients will yield 5 to six gallons of beer, or somehere around 4-/2 to 5 cases of 12-oz bottles. The only thing that isn't included is bottles. We just went to a local beer distibutor and asked to buy several cases of empty bottles, which they sold us relatively cheaply.

To work with a canned malt beer kit, pretty much you combine several gallons of cold water and the contents of a can of malt. Boil the mixture for as long as the instructions tell you to, tossing in hops for the last few minutes of the boil. Pour the hot mixture into a plastic beer pail (known as a carboy). Sprinkle a package of brewers yeast on top of the mixture. Put the lid on the pail and afix an airlock on the top. Set the pail in an warm dry area and leave it for about a week to ten days. Within a day or so you'll see air bubbles coming up into the airlock. When you no longer are seeing air bubbles (in about a week to ten days) the beer is ready to bottle. Put a heaping teasapoon of special brewer's sugar in each bottle and fill with beer but not all the way to the top. Leave a little room. Cap the bottles and let the beer set for about 2-3 weeks to age and carbonate. Then drink and enjoy! From the time you brew (cook the mixture) to the time you crack open your first bottle will be about three to four weeks.

Under federal law, people 21 years of age or older can brew for personal consumption 100 gallons of beer per year, or up to 200 gallons per household, provinding that the household has a least two adults over the age of 21. If 6 gallons yields approx. 5 cases of beer, then 200 gallons should yield around 165 cases of beer (or 3,960 bottles). That should be enough beer for anyone!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

I have never brewed beer,but my Grandpa taught me how to make Moonshine when I was a kid.Still have his recipe somewhere.:biggrin:


----------



## twinarch (Aug 2, 2007)

CBCyclone said:


> My friends and I used to homebrew in the mid-90's. We bought a homebrew start-up kit from a local homebrew supply place and added a few other items and we we were off and running. We worked mostly with the beer kits (rather than the dry malts), and had a great time doing this.
> 
> I still have all the equipment, and this post has stirred me up to possibly pull out the equipment and brew a batch of beer. I'll let you all know how it comes out.
> 
> ...


That's a great store. My dad lives in N. Tonawanda and I bought him a kit from that shop for his Christmas a couple years back. He's been doing it non-stop since. I've been brewing for about 4 years, extracts only, as I don't have the time to do all grain yet.


----------



## CBCyclone (Mar 21, 2007)

Ryan, where in North Tonawanda does your dad live? I'm also live in North Tonawanda. I live off Payne Avenue not far from Mid-City Plaza. Are you originally from this area? If so, are you an NT grad and if so what year?

The big T-N-T game is tonight (annual Tonawanda vs North Tonawanda high school football game for those of you not in the know). My son Matt and I are going. It's at Clint Small Stadium in Tonawanda this year.


----------



## twinarch (Aug 2, 2007)

CBCyclone said:


> Ryan, where in North Tonawanda does your dad live? I'm also live in North Tonawanda. I live off Payne Avenue not far from Mid-City Plaza. Are you originally from this area? If so, are you an NT grad and if so what year?
> 
> The big T-N-T game is tonight (annual Tonawanda vs North Tonawanda high school football game for those of you not in the know). My son Matt and I are going. It's at Clint Small Stadium in Tonawanda this year.


He's off of Nash by that small take-out Pizza joint. You guys are probably less than 1/2 mile apart. Cazy small world. Not from NY at all, originally from California. Hope you two enjoy the game tonight!


----------



## CBCyclone (Mar 21, 2007)

Then he is REAL close. By off Nash by the pizza place (Good Guys Pizza), that means he'd be on Ruie Road or maybe on one of the streets right off Ruie (Moll, Master or Birch). Or is he on the side of Nash where the middle school is? I'm actually off Ruie myself. I live on North Avenue. Ruie Road curves and eventually ends at Ward Road. Right at the middle of the curve on Ruie there's a stop sign at North Avenue (there's an auto repair place on the corner there). I live about 10 houses or so down North Ave.

Next time you're coming up this way drop me a PM. Maybe we can get together for a herf.

MARK


----------



## twinarch (Aug 2, 2007)

The school is between him and Nash road. He's on Tanglewood. I'll definitely shoot you PM next time I'm up there.


----------



## CBCyclone (Mar 21, 2007)

Tanglewood is off Wurlitzer Drive. Your Dad is about a mile from me at most. To get to my house from Tanglewood Dr. you would take Wurlitzer Drive to Nash Road and hang a right. At the traffic signal at Nash and Ruie Road Roads, hang a left onto Ruie and at the stop sign hang a right onto North Avenue. I'm 9 houses from the corner on the right.

Like I said when you get up the area to visit you Dad shoot me a PM and we can get together for a cigar.


----------

